

Lightbank Invests In Walk.by to Connect Local Merchants To Online Shoppers - azylman
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/10/lightbank-invests-650000-in-walk-by-a-new-platform-connecting-local-merchants-with-online-shoppers-by-way-of-smartphones/

======
ironchief
Thanks, we're building a human powered fashion recommendation engine. Let us
know what you think.

